# Démarrage Performa 5300...



## patch051 (13 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Après plusieurs années d'inactivité, j'ai remis en service mon vieux Performa 5300, histoire de verser une larme nostalgique. Il a bien redémarré, fonctionnant normalement, mais le lecteur CD ne lisait pas les disques (le tiroir s'ouvrait). Or, j'ai pas mal de jeux et autres CD, et ça m'intéresssait de les reprendre en main. J'ai donc enlevé le capot pour voir si le connecteur était bien branché, ce qui était le cas. Je n'ai vraiment touché à rien d'autre.

Au rallumage via le clavier, il a fait une petit musique (juste 3-4 notes), et s'est éteint. Depuis, plus rien. Est-ce à dire qu'il a définitivement rendu l'âme ? si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré cette situation, je suis intéressé...

Sinon, sniff...


----------



## cdbvs (13 Juillet 2014)

Salut patch051, c'est Cdbvs



Est ce qu'il y a une icone d'un écran qui fait la grimace avec un code binaire au dessous ?

 A +
Cdbvs


----------



## Invité (14 Juillet 2014)

C'est certainement la vérif de la Ram qui donne cette petite musique 
http://support.apple.com/kb/TA21601?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## lercat (19 Août 2014)

Bonsoir,
après tant d'années dans un coin, je pencherai pour une pile complètement nase à changer.
Si mes souvenirs sont bons, sans pile pas d'allumage. A voir de ce côté là.

Bonne continuation.


----------



## claude72 (19 Août 2014)

lercat a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, sans pile pas d'allumage.


C'est marrant, à chaque fois qu'un Mac ne démarre pas, quel que soit le modèle, la légende urbaine de la pile revient toujours au galop !

(comme le matou dans la chanson)

(ceci dit, ça faisait quand-même longtemps qu'on ne l'avait pas eu !)

Tes souvenirs sont mauvais, le 5300 démarre sans pile.


----------



## patch051 (22 Août 2014)

Désolé, absent depuis un moment, je n'ai pas eu le temps de ressortir le bouzin que j'ai rangé dans un coin. Je reprends ça la semaine prochaine. Merci pour vos contributions, en attendant...


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2014)

Je crois que j'ai un 5300 à donner dans un coin, mais il n'est pas sur ma liste ! Je regarderai quand je repasse en France  Mais pas avant fin Octobre.


----------

